# 2002 and 2003 side mirror plug configuation



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 2002 Chevy Silverado with power and heated side mirrors. I want to put on a set of power and heated towing mirrors. I would like to get the kind that have the built in turn signal like on the 2003 to 2006 models. The rep from Kool Vue Discount Mirrors says the plugs are the same and I would just have to add the turn signal wire. Has anybody worked with both style mirrors to know if they will plug right in? The 2002 mirror has one plug, the 2003 mirror has 2 plugs. Could be the mirror plug is the same and the other plug is for the signal.
Thanks for the help


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

Google Chevrolet Truck Forum web sites and take a look around. Register on one or several forums and post your same question that you posted here. There are guys and gals on these forums that should be able to give you the assistance that you seek.

In my opinion you will find an immensely larger pool of "experts" to answer your question in these specialty forums.

Chevy Sliverado Forum:
http://www.truckforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11

Truck Trend Chevrolet Forum:
http://forums.trucktrend.com/69/1193/chevrolet/index.html

Chevy Talk Forum:
http://www.chevytalk.org/fusionbb/showforum.php?fid/34/keyword/1999-2007_Chevy_Trucks/

Chevrolet Siverado Truck Forum
http://chevroletforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## sv9779 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks very much. I'll do it.


----------

